# Floating stools?



## Guest (Oct 20, 2000)

Does anyone on here ever have floating stools? have had 3 BM's this morning with the first one normal and that sank to bottom of the toilet then the last two were quite loose and floated on the surface...is this a normal sign of IBS? am a bit worried....do any of you all have this problem too at times? and if so, what usually causes it do you think? any help on this would be greatly appreciated....thanks...Nancy ------------------Nancy


----------



## enja (Jun 1, 2000)

yeah, i get that too sometimes- i think it's supposed to be caused by gas in the stools or something like that. i don't think it's really anything to be too concerned about, just one of the many weird things that happens in our digestive systems...enja


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2000)

The only time floating stools are indicative of anything serious is if they are frothy and accompanied by unexplained weight loss. This is usually the sign of fat malabsorption or perhaps celiac. Well-formed floaters are no cause for alarm...[This message has been edited by brianfromparkview (edited 10-20-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2000)

Thanks Enja...sure hope so...this usually happens after i have had some alcohol...drank some wine yesterday and the day before....this ever happen to you? think there is any correlation?


----------



## enja (Jun 1, 2000)

hmm... i'm not sure if i've ever noticed a correlation between alcohol and "floaters", but i do know that alcohol definitely aggravates my IBS quite a bit... however the amount of alcohol i consumed in college was probably enough to aggravate anyone's system







enja


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2000)

I checked into this some time ago and did some research and found out that if you are getting enough fiber in your diet your stools will float-so it is a good thing


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2000)

Thanks for all the response...would like to know what "frothy" would look like...do you mean sort of ragged and not well formed or what?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2000)

Something like that... lol.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

The *ONLY* cause of floating stools is *GAS* in the stool.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2000)

Hi Flux...are you sure about that? i have read that a lot of fat that is not absorbed would make them float....and as i said they are not well formed but ragged looking...especially the last BM....the second one was real small in diameter and not so ragged but fairly well formed...just small in diameter but the last one was very ragged so not what you would call well formed....quite loose....


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2000)

I seem to only have these stools when i ingest some alcohol....is that significant...the rest of the time they are well formed and sink....anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2000)

Help ....need some input here....thanks..Nancy


----------



## Elariel (Jan 1, 1999)

if someone has steatorrhea (fatty stools) it *will* float. regardless of what flux said. however, whoevere up there mentioned it, if it's 'normal' formed, it's ok.. steatorrhea is 'frothy'.. and it's very very yucky smelling. more than usual








as one of my nursing teachers put it 'like a hog farm'.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2000)

Brian and Flux laid it out for you. Air or whatever gas in the stool. I wouldn't worry. No big deal.Brian


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:are you sure about that? i have read that a lot of fat that is not absorbed would make them float.


Yes, it's an old myth.


> quote:f someone has steatorrhea (fatty stools) it *will* float.


No, this is *not* necessarily true. Steatorrhea does not have to contain gas. And...*NO GAS, NO FLOATING*[This message has been edited by flux (edited 10-20-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2000)

edited[This message has been edited by Pepetaco (edited 10-24-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2000)

Also, would steatorrhea be something that would pretty much be an everyday thing?..have no weight loss as i think i said...am really confused on this...as i think you all can tell....are ragged stools at the edges with no odor a symptom of IBS? should i be concerned on that point?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2000)

Let me clarify that last post...ragged stools at the edges,they float, with no odor....no weight loss ...IBS symptom? or what?


----------



## showanda (Sep 15, 2000)

Just curious, what is steatorrhea?Also, I've had the frothy stools and it was c-diff. Bad stuff. Very painful. By frothy I mean covered in white stuff! Showanda------------------


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2000)

Hi Showanda...i am mystified too to exactly what frothy is...mine are not covered in white stuff but just very ragged and not well formed....especially on the 2nd and 3rd BM's in the morning....Steathorrhea is some kind of malabsorption thing i think...not sure and not sure on the symptoms either....don't know if it just happens occassionally or is an everyday thing or what...the posts seem to agree that it smells really bad but mine don't ...have not heard of ones covered in white but then someone else on here might and could help you more than me...am in the dark on most of this as you can tell if you read most of the posts that i have written....hope yours gets better soon...Nancy


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2000)

Anyone got anymore ideas on this...had my 3 BM's this morning with no bulky, ragged edges on any of them and none floated...the first one was reasonably normal, with next two looser and a lot smaller in diameter...all sank to bottom of toilet...if i had steatorrhea would it happen on a daily basis...there was no unusual smell....


----------



## e-Fiona (Sep 5, 2000)

I agree that the gassy ones float. If I stick to my healthy diet, everything sinks. If I cheat (or treat myself) to something fatty, it floats.Pepetaco, does alcohol give you gas? Maybe that's why the stools are gassy/floaty? It gives me terrible gas (I seldom have alcohol).Fiona


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:If I cheat (or treat myself) to something fatty, it floats.


This *CANNOT* be the cause, so somehow you are getting gas at that time, whether it is coincidentally unrelated or the fatty food contains something else that results in gas generation, though, I don't know.[This message has been edited by flux (edited 10-21-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2000)

Mine essentially always float and are "ragged". That is what I consider a normal BM for me because it is the closest I ever get to it being formed. By the way, I NEVER have gas either because nothing is ever "in" me long enough for the bacteria to have a good time with it, so I know it is not gas. Since I have had IBS, I have not had any gas at all.All it needs to float is to weigh less than the same volume of water.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:By the way, I NEVER have gas either because nothing is ever "in" me long enough for the bacteria to have a good time with it, so I know it is not gas. Since I have had IBS, I have not had any gas at all.


It's *definitely* gas. Gas production takes places in seconds and foods can remain in the colon for whole days.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2000)

Anyone else have bulky, floating stools when they drink alcohol?


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2000)

Hi everyone, Just sitting here with my sister sitting over my shoulder, she is a nurse and the word is : FATTY STOOLS FLOAT! Hope the info helps - its very common with people with CF. Anyway, if you have concerns talk to your doc. CB


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:FATTY STOOLS FLOAT!


This is


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2000)

Hi Flux...all i know is that i had Metamusil this morning and had a BM late this afternoon and it floated big time...i usually always get gas with Metamusil... they usually float like the one this afternoon...i don't know whether it's fat in my stools or not...how would one determine that one?[This message has been edited by Pepetaco (edited 10-24-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2000)

Forgive me for saying so Flux, but there are two healthcare professionals who say its a fatty stool thing. What makes you so sure its wrong? Id be interested in an article or some sort of info. Thanks.CB


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2000)

Hi Nancy, Like I said, I got the information from my sister who is a nurse. Ill see what I can find out and get back to you. Ill do a little research, its an interesting issue. Also, Im hoping flux will provide an article re the gas thing. CB


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2000)

Oh and by the way, sometimes mine float, I dont think its really cause for too much concern. So dont worry, your not the only one! Hope this helps. Take care..CB


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2000)

I'm wondering if Flux is a GI?? He seems to be so certain of EVERYTHING - yet never back his definitive statements up with evidence!


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

I'm wondering the same thing. So, come on Flux, tell us what your deal is? Are you in the medical profession or just one of those annoying "know-it-alls?"BTW, what is your ailment? Are you C or D?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:but there are two healthcare professionals who say its a fatty stool thing. What makes you so sure its wrong? Id be interested in an article or some sort of info. Thanks.


Many healthcare professionals believe the myth. Presumably, it had been inferred by doctors many years ago from looking at steatorrhic stools that just happen to float, but nobody thought to verify it.The definitive study is referenced at www3.infotrieve.com/medline/infotrieve/detail.asp?med6674+1038835+"(flatus)+AND+(fat)" This URL must be pasted manually.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2000)

Hi Flux...went to that site but i guess you have to pay to read the article...do you happen to have that article? was wondering if you could send it to me? i never buy anything over the internet...if it is too long, you could send it to my e-mail address ...looks like it would be a good article...thanks...Nancy


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2000)

P.S. to Flux...is that the only article that you have found on floating stools being caused by gas...also couldn't fat cause it too since when you put fat in water it always floats...it never sinks to the bottom so if there was enough fat in the stool wouldn't it too float? it seems that fiber may too make them float so i guess gas could do the same thing...maybe it's not an either or thing...any commments?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:do you happen to have that article? was wondering if you could send it to me? i never buy anything over the internet...if it is too long, you could send it to my e-mail address ...looks like it


Any University library should have it.


> quote:.is that the only article that you have found on floating stools being caused by gas...also couldn't fat cause it too since when you put fat in water it always floats...it never sinks to the bottom so if there was enough fat in the stool wouldn't it too float?


This is correct, by due to ratio of specific gravity of fat to water, the amount of fat to water would have to be humongous. The only way that could happen if the intestine did not absorb fat. The only situation where I could see this happening is in persons with very short bowel syndrome who are on high fat diets.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2000)

Thanks Flux...appreciate your message and will try to get the article...


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2000)

*bump*


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2000)

Hey, thought this might help you: check out this cite, gives general info, but may ease your mind: http://health.yahoo.com/health/Diseases_an...ting/index.html


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

That article incorrectly implies that fat can cause stools to float. I have notified the original provider of that article of this mistake.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2000)

Flux, I hope you dont mind ,my asking but are you an R&D guy? or researcher? or med person or some sort? just curious...


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2000)

bump


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:my asking but are you an R&D guy? or researcher? or med person or some sort?


None of the above. Just someone who has done a little reading.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2000)

Waiting reply from CBandD


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2000)

Hi pepetaco, well I did do a little research and I kept finding the same thing over and over (which Flux chalks up to the whole med profession is wrong, however... Its simply what I found. That there are a few causes for floating stool, among them are gas, yes indeedy Flux, and fat. It is generally not a problem, but can be an indication of some other more serious conditions- cyctic fibrosis, etc. So if you are concerned and every time you go youve got floaters, then Id see a doctor about this. Sorry, cannot provide more. Besides Im sure flux will respond with gas is the only cause. So I suggest talking to your doctor.CB


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2000)

Hi CBwithD...thanks for the response...appreciate it a lot...i don't have them all the time but sometimes i do....know the Merck manual talks about floating stools having to do with fat and i talked to a nurse that said that gas can cause it too so perhaps you are both right....anyway, i thank you again for taking the time to do some research...have heard that steathorrea is really foul smelling and mine aren't ....they are just loose sometimes and even with D and some floaters when that happens--mostly....Nancy


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2000)

Hey Nancy, Don't worry about it, I have a similar experience especially with D, definetly a funky thing going on. As I said before, it happens to me. As for whats the real cause, I do think its both, everything I read, said both are the cause. I know flux will disagree, but alas, thats flux for you...







sorry flux but you are quite rigid in your beliefs.CB


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:yes indeedy Flux, and fat












> quote:Merck manual talks about floating stools having to do with fat










[This message has been edited by flux (edited 11-03-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2000)

Okay Flux, while I appreciate your input, you are extremely obnoxious







about presenting it. Nancy is obviously concerned about this issue, and you feeding your ego (look how smart I am) by your loud point of view is insensitive and clumsy.While Im sure everyone values your info, your BB manners leave a lot to be desired. Go flash yourself elsewhere







[This message has been edited by CBwithD (edited 11-03-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2000)

Sounds like you find the contant "flaming" as tiresome as myself, CBwithD.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2000)

This whole thread is really revolting.Don't you people know where to draw the line?This is not a productive topic, this is a topic for people who are pathologically obsessed with their bowels and have no class whatsoever. I have had to look at this topic heading for the past month while scrolling through for relavant topics, because some no class freak keeps bumping it to first page. Give it a rest. This is thread is stupid, hence, in utterly sick taste.Petpetapo and Flux, go get a room.Better, go get a shrink, you're both whacky.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2000)

Thanks LisaP for being SO(not) understanding...i really don't think that this topic is any more repulsive than everything else on this BB...it happens to be why everyone is here in case you have forgotten that...i have a problem and if you don't have some sort of a bowel problem then perhaps you should go to some other Board as well...i am worried and i am finding help here from others who care and want to help...your post was totally uncalled for and out of line....Nancy


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2000)

One more thing to LisaP...i believe everyone on here is pretty much obsessed with their bowels and if you aren't then why are you on here? ..you certainly aren't being forced to read the threads that you don't like or are not interested in...your post was totally out of line and uncalled for...Nancy


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2000)

One more thing to LisaP...i believe everyone on here is pretty much obsessed with their bowels and if you aren't then why are you on here? ..you certainly aren't being forced to read the threads that you don't like or are not interested in...your post was totally out of line and uncalled for and very insensitive...Nancy


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

NOTE TO PARTICIPANTS IN THIS CIRCULAR DISCUSSION...Flux's reference is from The New England Journal of Medicine in MAY 1972.It is so old you cannot get it online (NEJM only goes back to 1990 in their online archives) so you have to pay a doc retrieval service $10 or so to see his reference.Or, as he has said once again, "go get it yourself at the med school library"....down in their basement with the dusty old stacks of LUNG 1954....because he is on the campus of a med school so he has time and opportunity to retrieve these antiquities that others do not.So do not feel like the Lone Ranger when being told you are "wrong wrong wrong" and being told to go find the basis for that claim yourself. This is Flux's practice. His reason for this attitude is beyond me.It is customary when "teaching" people, especially the ill, to be courteous and when proclaiming the sole-possession of knowledge to at least show the source.This is an old subject that was beat to death before like this, to the same end. No reference will be posted. Personally, the University of Miam med school libray for me is 80 miles south so I do not usually go down there looking for Flux's obscure references when he suggests I do sn the other hand, though, it is unfortunate that Flux wants to keep the knowledge to himself...or make you cough up $10 to see it. Because it is probably an interesting examination. Dr. Levitt the author has been at the Minneapolis VA Hospital for eons, and intestinal gas is his favorite subject, and he has an ample supply of subjects at the VA hospital. He IS the "gas-man", literally the "Father Of Flatulence"!So I have no doubt that whatever it says will lend support to Flux's procalamations that everyone else in the medical field is wrong (except for CF...I worked in a CF center too and I suspect that there is sufficient fat in the stool of CF's to make them float irrespective of the gas...but I am not interested enough to go dig up studies on the fat mass-to-non-fat-mass of CF stool to argue the point).LisaP does have a point too, in the context of it is unprofessional and simply uncalled for to not flame but blowtorch people and then keep the knowledge to yourself.Flux, I do not understand why you would not just post your references in these kinds of arguments and settle the matter. What is the point?And this behavior is not consistent with the rules the Board subscribes to. They say that you should post your references in things like this. So I will ask you for the benefit of the people here who are interested (excluding myself) will you just clip and post the article? Or if it is only in hardcopy because of its age just say so, then summarize the method, the protocols, the outcomes etc. and just settle the gas-fat thing already.MNL________________ www.leapallergy.com


----------



## MaryAnn51 (Apr 3, 2010)

flux said:


> > quote:are you sure about that? i have read that a lot of fat that is not absorbed would make them float.
> 
> 
> Yes, it's an old myth.
> ...


http://www.everydayhealth.com/digestive-health-specialist/floating-stools.aspx ????????? Is this guy wrong? MaryAnn


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Seems to be one of those medical myths that a lot of people believe even though if you dig into the hard data gas is the biggest thing that determines floating vs sinking not fat content.There may be people with high fat in the stools and they may float, but they also tend to have other symptoms of something going on other than IBS.If you are losing all kinds of weight no matter how much food you eat (more than you should need) or have anemia or other types of medically relevant nutrient deficiencies that are not corrected by diet it may be worth getting more testing but if you are healthy other than IBS then I would go with gas, not I must have something else.Unfortunately there are a lot of myths about stool that a lot of medical people repeat, but not that many people have actually done studies to see what the facts are (just not glamorous) and most of the papers that do challenge stool, gas, etc. myths tend to be not all that well read. People (including doctors) tend to trust what they have been told about stool as long as it seems logical.


----------

